# what size shot?



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I was wonderingwhat size shot I should use inmy shotgun for rabbits and squirrels.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

00 buck shot should work :lol: Where's the fun in shooting a squirrel with a shotgun anyways? That's even less fair than using my 17 with the 20 grain bullets, like Ralph!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

3in mag slug..............might be alitte small since theres still fur and meat on the bone


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Number 6 or even number 5 is about as small that I would use. Learn to hit them on the fringe of the shot and you'll have less pellets to pick out. Where I live in late spring and summer you will use a shotgun or you will come home empty handed. I don't switch to a rifle until late fall when most of the leaves had dropped.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

I use 5 or 6 shot also... Does just fine.. Only had one bunny have enough left in him to hole himself after I cnnected good on him...

Not to say I haven't only put one or two bb's in one and have them get away... but with 5 or 6 and a good shot, they won't be running far...

I agree... With squirrel, the only way to go is with a rifle... .22 LR is my gun of choice...


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

6/s or 7 1/2 /s that is what i use and kill them dead as a hammer


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

6 or 5


----------

